

Ask HN: Review my startup landing page, flyoso.com - flyoso

Flyoso - Book flights without the search.
======
sebie
Initial a bit slow, could be just Squarespace.

As said below I don't want to give you my email or a fake just to preview it.
But it is in alpha.

Is the logo realated? In my opinion a leaf represents ease I guess, which
would make sense.

Screenshots etc?

A scroll down with info would be great.

------
zubairq
I dont want to have to enter my email just to try it

~~~
flyoso
Thanks for the feedback zubairq, I completely understand where your coming
from.

~~~
zubairq
i'll try it again wehn there is a login free version

------
tixocloud
Would love to how you guys do it and why should I pick you guys for search for
my flights before giving my email.

As sebie said, screenshots would be great! Videos would be even better!

------
mijndert
The landing page doesn't tell me what Flyoso is supposed to do better or
different from Hipmunk or Kayak for example.

------
smartpants
Clickable Link [http://flyoso.com/](http://flyoso.com/)

